# What is this? Bumps on kids



## Mary Cody (Jan 5, 2007)

I have 2 nubian kids just 2 weeks old. I was sitting with them in my lap, and noticed that what felt like dirt or sand under their ears and in their ears. Well, I didn't have my glasses on, and just thought it was dirt. The next morning, with glasses on, I discovered that they both were covered with hundreds of tiny bumps all over their ears and down their necks. Does not seem to be ear mites. They don't seem to be itchy, or bothered by them. I have 9 other goats and no one else has it. I use DE weekly when I clean the stalls, do not have fleas or lice, no ants, no poision ivy. the bumps are miniscule, and have no heads or pustulas. Does any one have an idea of what this may be? I rubbed some Vet Rx on it. Any help would be appreciated.. Thanks, Mary


----------



## Naturaldane (Apr 24, 2008)

can be the start of a staph infection, common and no reflect on your upkeeping. If it is, then in a day or two you will see the white heads, around the anus area is the easiest veiwing place as baby goat coats are thick.

DE has failed to keep the booming poulation of ants and fleas down here, so it may be possible that you just havnt noticed, try running a flea comb through them and see if you get anything.

this spurs a question, can goats have an reaction to poison ivy and oak? mine eat it like its goat chocolate, never thought nothing of it


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

It's called orf. They received colostrum from a doe that had immunity to soremouth, kids will come up with this reaction on the inside of their ears and on their bellies and under their tails. Feels like sandpaper. Stop messing with it, if you break these open they will get a staph infection. If you have already broken them open buy some chlorhexideen and spray it on the kids each day to clean the area, leaving some of the chlorhexideen on the broken areas. It goes away on it's own no matter what you do in about 10 days. It's a good thing, not a bad thing to get this through the kids now, rather than having soremouth in your herd.

Belay what I wrote if you have fireants  But treat it the same way, chlorhexideen. Vicki


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Naturaldane said:


> this spurs a question, can goats have an reaction to poison ivy and oak? mine eat it like its goat chocolate, never thought nothing of it


Goats eat poison ivy. Its not poison to them. Its good for them.


----------



## Mary Cody (Jan 5, 2007)

Vicki, Thank you! I had my lady come today to disbud them. She checked them over, and in her 35 years of raising goats, she had never seen this. I coated them again with the Vet Rx. I think it soothes it a bit. Just watching it.. They don't seem to have it around their anus or bellies. I havent broken any open. Thank you for your help. Mary


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

What is the ingredient list of vet rx? Vicki


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

Mary,

I have a horse that sometimes gets this (and one goat for that matter) - I thought it was an ear mite reaction at first as well, and it's a reaction to the 'no see-ums' according to my vet. This only happens in the summer.

Per the vet, I used first, fly spray, then found Avon's Skin So Soft much easier to apply!

Either way, staph or reaction, open sores can cause infection, so if you did open any of them you probably want to use something to fight infection.

DO NOT use Vet RX in their ears. As much as I love the stuff, the castor oil in it is much to harsh for baby goat ears.

Good luck!

Andrea


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Vicki, the VetRX ingredients are: 3.3% alcohol, Canada Balsam. Camphor,Oil origanum, oil Rosemary, Blended in a corn oil base. Says it can be used internally or externally.


----------



## thatcompchick (Dec 29, 2004)

Camphor Oil - not Castor Oil!

THX Katie.

Still 2 week internal skin - no way.

Andrea


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

VetRx is often administered to goats nasally for nasal discharge. Noses are a lot more sensitive than ears so I doubt it would hurt ears on a goat whose nose it didn't bother.


----------



## Mary Cody (Jan 5, 2007)

VetRx didn't do anything, but I was told that it might be a fungus and to try Tinactin. I have been putting that on them 2x a day, and so far, no change. Anyone have any other suggestions??? Mary


----------



## Naturaldane (Apr 24, 2008)

thread worms? it will cause a chunky flaky skin that is often mistaken for the start of rain rott


----------



## Mary Cody (Jan 5, 2007)

No, not thread worms. It is miniscule bumps. No chunky flakey stuff. Plus, their stall is sprayed with liquid seven before I put them in it, and when I clean it, I strip everything, spray seven, let that dry, put clean bedding in, and sprinkle DE on top of that. I think I might give them a dose of Ivomec Plus. If it IS parasitic that should kill anything.. they are about 3 weeks old now and weigh about 15 lbs. I dont think that should hurt them.


----------



## Naturaldane (Apr 24, 2008)

can you dose them with vitamin c e and probotics?


----------



## Mary Cody (Jan 5, 2007)

Do you think it is a vitamin deficiency? I don't know. Mama is very healthy, and babies are eating well. I will give it a try.


----------



## Naturaldane (Apr 24, 2008)

no defficent but thats the standard in treating skin issues in humans, dogs and horses. boost immunity (C) and probos, and then E for healing.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Does it look anything like these bumps on Frankie's lip? This is Orf aka Sore Mouth. It doesn't have to show up on the lips...it can be anywhere on their body.
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...M2bloyYg9vPgY/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=480/ry=320/


----------



## Twilite (Apr 26, 2008)

My baby goat had it at about the same age. He is now perfectly fine. I just watched it and when I took him to the vet the vet said not to worry about it. Mine is now perfectly healthy and they never seemed to bother him. Just leave them alone for about a week and they'll go away. (that is if it's the same thing as my Orion)


----------



## Mary Cody (Jan 5, 2007)

Minelson, the bumps are smaller yet. They are like grains of sand.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Maybe the bumps are smaller because they are so young? hmmm. I would say if they are not getting worse just leave it like some of the others have said and hopefully it will just go away.


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

You could try to put a little ivermectin paste (horse dewormer) on it for a couple days. If it is parasitic, that should take care of it.


----------



## Mary Cody (Jan 5, 2007)

Starsmom, I just came in from tucking in the kids. That is a good idea. I will try that first thing in the morning. Thanks!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

This may not help at all, but one of my dogs had sandy feeling ears, and it turned out to be gnats and gnat poo.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Not until very recently was ORF, soremouth and contagious icthima all the same thing. The sandpapery tiny bumps on hairless areas of babies was ORF, soremouth was the awful blisters that break and bleed on the face, mouth teats and anus...and contagious icthama was dinner plate sized areas that lost skin, like giant sore mouth sores. vicki


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

But all the same germ, correct?


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Yes it's viral. Why there is nothing really you can do but keep the goat confortable while it runs it course. Vicki


----------

